# jevenile Snow goose decoys



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

Does any one use juvenile snow decoys in there spread ? I was thinking of converting some regular snow decoys into juvies to help bring them birds in a bit closer into the kill zone.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yep!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have around 6-10% of our decoys as juvies.


----------



## 4tule (Feb 4, 2005)

We run about 10 to 1 ratio. :beer:


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have around 50 juvies in a spread of around 500 or 600 so around 10%.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think they matter, but to each there own. 8)


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

I personally dont think it matters, but our windsocks get enough SD black mud on the them that they do look like juveys. I guess its a personal preference.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i think sometimes any little thing might be the difference and naturally their are juvys in the flock so yes have some juvys couldnt hunt anyways.


----------

